# Subchondroplasty



## Kae Hunter CPC (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking for an acceptable CPT code for subchondroplasty.  I was directed to 29877; is this correct or is there one more specific?
Thanks much,
kae


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 1, 2012)

Kae Hunter CPC said:


> Looking for an acceptable CPT code for subchondroplasty.  I was directed to 29877; is this correct or is there one more specific?
> Thanks much,
> kae



I believe it's unlisted...


----------



## jlparker0898 (Oct 1, 2012)

Please see the following

http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/may12/managing1.asp


----------



## margiev6 (Oct 25, 2012)

This usually falls under an unlisted code


----------

